# cricket broadband A600 modem



## markbutton (Jul 25, 2009)

problems with cricket modem A600,little or no signal downloads take 4fr!how do i boost my modem or signals? can you PLEASE HELP?


----------



## nukemdomis (Aug 17, 2009)

As far as boosting Cricket modem signals you can try to use the Y-cable that was included when you bought the A600. That is supposed to give you more blue bars.

As for myself I've gotten lucky because anywhere I go to usually has good coverage. If you are in a vehicle on a laptop I've heard that one of those car top cell antennas will help.

When you finally do get your coverage straightened out and you want to try something else you can check out this page on changing Cricket modem speed settings for more information.


----------



## CompTechee (Jun 2, 2010)

nukemdomis said:


> As far as boosting Cricket modem signals you can try to use the Y-cable that was included when you bought the A600. That is supposed to give you more blue bars.
> 
> As for myself I've gotten lucky because anywhere I go to usually has good coverage. If you are in a vehicle on a laptop I've heard that one of those car top cell antennas will help.


Its quite possible considering that both *i believe* use radio wave...who knows.:4-dontkno

I just gotten a UM185C Cricket Broadband, but im having the same trouble....i barely getting any signal at all, the most ive gotten so far is 2 bars (48%).


----------



## CodyTheTechGuy (Jun 4, 2010)

You might just be in a bad area for getting reception. If it is at all possible to get a regular modem (the kind to plug into a wireless router) you could possibly boost your signal by placing it in the highest area of the house, but I'm guessing you just don't have coverage.
Are you around any major US cities? If you are not then I am positive it's just an issue with coverage.


----------

